# need help withn my kitty



## cattracks87 (Jan 11, 2011)

need help figuring out a problem with my poor little kitty 
2006 cat 650 v2 problem is cat runs ok at idle and reguler riding but when i get on it it bogs a little and does not have the power it use to every once in a while it gets with the program but quickly returns to the slight bog its not much but top speed is only around 50 and the response in throttle is a little retarded the problem first accured after blasting around some turns then into a straight away when i hit a bout sixty or sixty five i heard it change and ever since then it is not right . one note is i put new plugs in it just before that and i had replaced the belt problem and had a little trouble resetting the belt switch . if any one has an idea plaese let me know


----------



## littletyler (Apr 12, 2010)

PM sent


----------

